
How to Mess with the Nazis: The CIA’s Sabotage Manual for Ordinary Citizens - apo
http://www.messynessychic.com/2016/04/06/how-to-mess-with-the-nazis-the-cia-sabotage-manual/
======
drallison
The full document link: [https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/...](https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/2012-featured-story-archive/CleanedUOSSSimpleSabotage_sm.pdf)

